# Easton ACG same as X10?!?



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

OK, here's the story, a guy I talked to at my range makes carbon fiber and aluminum products for a living, and he said he compared an ACG to an X10 using the "high end measurement tech" at his work and he claims there is no major difference between and ACG and an X10 shaft except for the X10 has a smaller diameter and barreled ends. What do you guys think about that? Do think that X10's are overrated and basically the same thing as ACG or is this guy missing something?


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

If ACG and X10 are the same cool beans, but pretty sure the X10 is a bit straighter than ACG right?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Similar weight X10 650's and A/C Navigator 660's (the X10's weigh 20 grains more, and the Navigators are the A/C/G's predecessor with nothing more than relabeling of a lot of the arrow components) with my son's shooting at 70 meters show that the X10's fly a bit better. Less wind drift, and higher point of impact.

I believe that the straightness of the X10's and A/C/G's are close to the point of being irrelevant. X10's are 0.0015 in straightness. A/C/G's are 0.002.

And, if the A/C/G's were so identical, RA's and other archers wouldn't be using X10's. They would be eating up A/C/G's.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

ya i was thinking the same.


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

That depends on what you consider "no major difference". They're likely made of nearly identical materials alright. Similar spine arrows will have similar deflection under load too. However if you compare the X10 to an A/C/G you'll find the clear winner with wind drift in mind is the X10. The smaller diameter helps with that. Then you have to consider barrelling. This reduces the cross section further. Even less wind drift. The barrelling causes better reaction from a recurve bow too if what I've read is to be believed.

Straightness is highly overrated amongst many recurve shooters as a major deciding factor with arrows. Most people probably wouldn't notice the difference between an arrow straight to +- 0.003 and +- 0.0015. 

I would say this guy isn't missing anything. Functionally, they are the same, but I don't think you're giving enough thought as to what he found with this "high end measurement tech" (which incidentally could mean an expensive scales or ruler for all we know). The arrows are made of the same stuff for sure but the design is different. Ultimately however it's the hands on the bow that matters most not the sticks.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The guy is missing the physics and engineering behind the construction of the X10, or A/C/E barrel-tapered shafts. They may be made with the same materials, but there is a world of difference between them.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Here's two pictures that contain the same materials. Which do you want with your glass of milk and your fork? :wink:
ACG:







X10:


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Larry,

I like that...


----------



## Qurmo (May 28, 2013)

my self shooting with ACG I can assure you they are defently "garbage" they bend like hell and are verry wind sensitive,... 
the X10's my father in law shoot's with don't have any of my problem's (shot them myself) and they group real excellent

on the other end I don't regret to have bought them, since I'm a starting archer I tend to mis once in a while and there for
loosing an arrow is less expensive. 

to put simple ACG excellent arrow for starters the you take something like an ACE, and finaly X10


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

hoytshooter15 said:


> he claims there is no major difference between and ACG and an X10 shaft *except for the X10 has a smaller diameter and barreled ends*.


So the guy found no major differences other than two major differences that reduce wind drift and increase clearance.  Better clearance gives smaller groups and reduced wind drift keeps the arrows closer to the center of the target. Smaller groups in the center of the target are nice.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Qurmo said:


> my self shooting with ACG I can assure you they are defently "garbage" they bend like hell and are verry wind sensitive,...
> the X10's my father in law shoot's with don't have any of my problem's (shot them myself) and they group real excellent
> 
> on the other end I don't regret to have bought them, since I'm a starting archer I tend to mis once in a while and there for
> ...


If your acg's are bending like hel.l then It sounds like your're shooting bow with to much draw weight. I worked on mt brand new acg's yesterday at the range and when I shot through paper, I got perfect bullet holes. They don't bend to much or to little. I would clarify with an expert what spine you need. Your acg's are clearly weak in spine if they bend so much.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Get the right spine ACG and they are incredible! The X10 is as good as it gets. From what i have found, the X10 likes to shoot the next spine weaker than the ACG. So expensive though.. I cannot handle losing an ACG let alone an X10! I have woods behind my targets. If i flinch and miss the target, My arrows are toast 50/50 shot. So i rarely use my X10s at all.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'll add that I shot my then-PB NFAA indoor 300-round score back in 2004 (a 299 with 42x's) with the predecessor of A/C/G's - the Navigator. They are very capable arrows. But the X10 and A/C/G's are intended for two completely different customers to solve completely different issues.


----------



## Qurmo (May 28, 2013)

hoytshooter15 said:


> If your acg's are bending like hel.l then It sounds like your're shooting bow with to much draw weight. I worked on mt brand new acg's yesterday at the range and when I shot through paper, I got perfect bullet holes. They don't bend to much or to little. I would clarify with an expert what spine you need. Your acg's are clearly weak in spine if they bend so much.


I think my bending is not so much due to to much DW (although I'm heading for the limit of my ACG's), but rather hard block on wich we shoot on some FITA's and an non proper pull out technique of myself when retreiving my arows from the block. so basicly it's not so much the arrow's fault, but rather the combination of an "weaker" arrow combined with non optimal use


----------



## Qurmo (May 28, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> I'll add that I shot my then-PB NFAA indoor 300-round score back in 2004 (a 299 with 42x's) with the predecessor of A/C/G's - the Navigator. They are very capable arrows. But the X10 and A/C/G's are intended for two completely different customers to solve completely different issues.


my GF shoot's Navigators and she say's that quality speaking an Navigator is a better quality (more forgiving when retreived badly from the target etc.) although you are right on the part where you say the navigator is replaced by the ACG


----------



## Jeff112358 (Oct 28, 2015)

Had a bad experience with ACG, still trying to get a good response from Eastern. Contains I think a good recommendation when you get a new set of C/AL arrows.

http://www.archery-forum.com/showthread.php?44802-Eastern-ACG-Arrow-Fault


----------



## DarrenHJA (Dec 27, 2014)

lksseven said:


> Here's two pictures that contain the same materials. Which do you want with your glass of milk and your fork? :wink:
> ACG:
> View attachment 1680155
> 
> ...


Damn that cake looks good


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

DarrenHJA said:


> Damn that cake looks good


Then imagine stuffing all those things down your gut.


----------

